# Racc



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know my club is hosting the Ride Around Clark County (RACC)
this Sat. 
So far the weather looks good (like that means anything). 
Here's a link for info. 
http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/RACC.html


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I've done that course, it's pretty simple but a good ride. I did it in August and it was something like 95 degrees, should be a lot more fun on Saturday. Enjoy it, folks!



maximum7 said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know my club is hosting the Ride Around Clark County (RACC)
> this Sat.
> So far the weather looks good (like that means anything).
> Here's a link for info.
> http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/RACC.html


----------

